# What a great pic



## DuneGoon (Apr 21, 2016)

Came across this surfing google pics and this popped up from PFF in 2013, whatta great pic.


----------



## Nalt (May 9, 2016)

DuneGoon said:


> Came across this surfing google pics and this popped up from PFF in 2013, whatta great pic.


That definitely looks like a keeper. The fish ain't bad neither... :thumbup:


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Oh, not bad at all!


----------

